# Need help with Dynohub for 1951 Raleigh Clubman



## cohenmj (Feb 1, 2012)

I’ve been working on a restoration of my 1951 Raleigh Clubman. When I bought the bike it had the headlight bracket, but no light. I have since purchased one of those little "sport" headlights. I temporarily hooked this up with a battery pack in the saddlebag, but I've read in the 1951 Raleigh catalog that the Dynohub was offered as an option. I'm just not sure how this was configured because there are no pictures in the catalog. For example, were there special wing nuts for the Dynohub? Are there any technical experts that know these bikes out there? BTW - I've built a small rectifier circuit so that I can use LEDs - much brighter!


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Feb 1, 2012)

Sweet bike.  I just got a really shabby Lenton Grand Prix frame that I'm dying to tryout.
There are some guys at the C+V forum that really know this stuff;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage


----------



## kohl57 (Feb 2, 2012)

The GH6 Dynohub should work with the classic "R" pattern wingnuts but with the extra serrated washer. You can usually source these with or without. Hilary Stone sells them. Most Dynohub rigs with these type of Club cycles would not have the DBU battery pack, that's more of a roadster set up. 

Here's a pix of my '39 Raleigh Record Ace with the huge original GH12 dynohub showing the wingnuts:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/9157103@N05/6653342589/in/set-72157628608103569

Your Clubman is beautiful! I had all three post-war versions of this but just too small a frame for me.


----------



## cohenmj (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for the pictures and the information. I guess I need to find these wing nuts and spacer washers. How do I contact "Hilary Stone"? Also, I'm guessing that you're the author of the two articles on Sheldon Brown's website (Clubman and Lenton)? If so, your article was a key motivating factor for me to purchase my bike, so thanks!


----------



## kohl57 (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is Hilary Stone's site:

http://hilarystone.com/index.html

and the wingnuts

http://hilarystone.com/CCaccessories.html


----------



## cohenmj (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks - I tried an email, but no reply. Maybe they're on holiday. No big rush, since i'm not going to ride until the weather gets a little better.


----------

